# Kahr PM9 with external safety



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if the safety on the Kahr PM9 sweeps downward into the firing position like the Ruger LC9, or do you flick it upward like the Beretta? I know that I am in the vast minority, but I like having a safety on my carry piece.


----------



## ctyler656 (Apr 2, 2012)

There is one for sale on another forum and it appears that the safety needs to be flipped up to be in the firing position.


----------



## John222 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Kahr doesn't have a safety. That's just a slide lock.


----------



## ctyler656 (Apr 2, 2012)

The PM9 can be purchased with an external safety and loaded chamber indicator.

009.jpg picture by chogers - Photobucket


----------



## John222 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry. Wasn't aware of that. I have a CM9, no safety.


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*thx*



ctyler656 said:


> There is one for sale on another forum and it appears that the safety needs to be flipped up to be in the firing position.


 Thanks. that's what I thought as well. I am not a fan of having to flick a safety up, would rather sweep it down.


----------

